# Trail Ridge Road



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hrmmm good question. If it's legal to walk around freely, I don't see why you can't build a kicker.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Eh, screw it. Just saw Mt. Evans is opening up tomorrow morning. That's A LOT closer to me than RMNP! 

Although, ever since I worked in RMNP, I've always wanted to send it over that road


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Eh, screw it. Just saw Mt. Evans is opening up tomorrow morning. That's A LOT closer to me than RMNP!
> 
> Although, ever since I worked in RMNP, I've always wanted to send it over that road


:thumbsupo It


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Eh, screw it. Just saw Mt. Evans is opening up tomorrow morning. That's A LOT closer to me than RMNP!
> 
> Although, ever since I worked in RMNP, I've always wanted to send it over that road


I was @ Mt evans yesterday. Saw 2 people with snowboards at the summit. I don't know what they were doing tho cause there wasn't any good lines nor much places to make a kicker? I'd hit Loveland or Berthoud pass or even St marys before evans. I'm not to sure about Trail ridge road but I do plan on taking a trip there sometime soon.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up man! I won't bother with Evans then. I think I'm heading to TRR tomorrow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There is a ton of stuff you can do off of Trail Ridge Road. Ypsilon, Sun up Sund down bowl, and I believe Square Top all have access off of that ridge. Various other options too. I am not super familiar with, mostly because dogs are not allowed out of the main areas at the park. Tons to do there for sure. Building a kicker is definitely legal to do in the park.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Thanks for the heads up man! I won't bother with Evans then. I think I'm heading to TRR tomorrow.


you end up going? I'm thinking about checking it this weekend.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Alas, I did not. My fiance ended up getting an earlier flight back into town from visiting her sister.


----------

